# Where to go at end of South Spain Trip



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

Off for our Winter trip in southern Spain soon.
At the end of our trip we usually spend a week chillaxing, leisurely sightseeing, eating out etc. at a city / area camp site before the journey back to the uk.
We have visited Saville,Granada, Cordoba,Toledo, Madrid,Valencia, Salamanca, Burgos.
Does anyone have any suggestions for our next stop in Mid April 2013?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Cáceres well worth a visit. Free aire there too from memory  yards outside the walls also Ronda.

Dick


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

How about Merida and Italica for Roman sites, El Escorial and Valle de Las Caidos (Valley of the Fallen). Excellent camp site at El Escorial.

If you Google the latter two you will get an idea if they are places which would interest you. Have been to El Escorial twice and will go again when the opportunity arises.

Mike


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

El Escorial as has been said. It's a bit neglected but read up on the Spanish Civil war and the character that was Franco and it makes an interesting visit. Also , Toledo worth a look.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Another vote for Caceres. I have been several times. They have free electricity, a safe quit (at night) parking spot and a short walk up the hill takes you to a delightful Plaza with restaurants.
However if you like historical things Aranjuez, 48k south of Madrid takes a lot of beating. I cannot recall an Aire there but the camp takes ACSI cards I believe. The town is built on, in and around King Phillip of Spain's grand palaces.
Alan


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Another vote for Aranjuez

Cavaqueen


----------

